# Esso Oslo



## shipnils (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all

I am compiling a fleetlist for ships owned by A/S Norske Esso, Oslo. Among them a tug - "Esso Oslo" (185grt/1962)
In 1992 she was sold together with 2 tankbarges - "Esso 12 & 13" to F. Everard Lighterage Services Ltd.,Greenhithe. Renamed "Oslo". Sold later that year to HCH Services Ltd.,Greenhithe, and renamed "Keely A".
Anybody who have her story after 1992 please?

I suppose the tankbarges "Esso 12" (806tdw/1962) and "Esso 13" (808tdw/1962) also where sold to Everard. Anybody who have something about the barges?

Best regards
Terje Nilsen


----------

